
Sonar, a linting tool for the web - gmemstr
https://sonarwhal.com/
======
flipp3r
What a great idea, naming your tool almost exactly the same as biggest code
quality / static analysis tool that people already use. /s

------
ojbyrne
Is this the reason for this?

[http://sonarqube-archive.15.x6.nabble.com/SONAR-is-
becoming-...](http://sonarqube-archive.15.x6.nabble.com/SONAR-is-becoming-
SONARQUBE-td5010134.html)

~~~
nickspacek
Could be, although that was 2013 and this trademark was just filed:
[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4801:7o1...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4801:7o1zyl.2.3)

------
priteshjain
I loved this site, it has been very helpful to identify problems on our site.

